# Mechanicus...



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmm looks like the multiple codex rumours had legs after all


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wonder if the theme of the other part of the army will be servitors and tech priests.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWz3opRXySU

See 0:29 for my response to these figures (especially those bad boys in the bottom right corner)


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not impressed by the priests and robots. They really are poor when compared to the excellent skitarii. The robots look like they're from a very poor third party manufacturer. I think I'd definitely be going to FW for castellax models to use as counts-as. 

Actually, the more I look at them the more I feel that they aren't just poor, they are pure shit. Very, very disappointing.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I don't know, I kinda like that walking wirbelwind.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with @Khorne's Fist the robots at bottom right look very poor, in fact they look not much better than the original robot sculpts brought out by G.W back before my balls dropped!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll probably get the priests and the servitors but the mech suit things look like bad Iron Man villains.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/04/boom-cult-mechanicus-minis-revealed.html

more info

I will reserve judgment when I see something better than an unfolded piece of paper with tiny blurry photos on it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> I will reserve judgment when I see something better than an unfolded piece of paper with tiny blurry photos on it.


Click the bar at the top of the pic. It makes the pic plenty big enough to to decide they're shit. And if it's blurry for you, maybe you need glasses, or a new prescription if you already wear them. It's a crystal clear pic.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The robots are a very good representation of the original RT Castallax robot, might not be everyone's cup of tea but they are at least faithful to the original design, i really like those tracked servitors , i am shocked that they split the codex into two halves, but im glad they are fleshing the army out and quickly too!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

tracked servitors are going to represent perfectly my Dark Mekanicus renegade rapier laser battery. Awesome


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

neferhet said:


> tracked servitors are going to represent perfectly my Dark Mekanicus renegade rapier laser battery. Awesome


You stole my thoughts before i had them and i want them back!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I can see loads of potential for conversions with those tracks, i think some ork generals will be plundering these, do we expect these to follow the knight kit? Bringing us up to the ninth edition of warhammer fantasy?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Click the bar at the top of the pic. It makes the pic plenty big enough to to decide they're shit. And if it's blurry for you, maybe you need glasses, or a new prescription if you already wear them. It's a crystal clear pic.



Uh, get off my back, thanks.

:|

No need to be a fucking asshole.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

My old Colossus really won't fit in, will it......
(my first GW model)



Khorne's Fist said:


> meh


think, before you type


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> think, before you type


You should take your own advice. At least explain what you mean when quoting someone, instead of some vague, inane shite like that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> You should take your own advice. At least explain what you mean when quoting someone, instead of some vague, inane shite like that.


He was referring to your post about clicking on the picture and then turning into an optician.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The more I look at those big robots, the more I think they look like Baymax










These new additions do seem to be rather bland compared to the Skitarii, but then again the Mechanicus has never been a stylish faction. This seems like a release that will elicit cries of excitement from whoever likes the Mechanicus and a resolute "meh" from most other folks.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I quite like the look of this force myself, it does trigger the old "Rogue Trader vibe" in my head, especially those robots.
I have memories of drooling over WD articles on similar droids, back in the late 80's, they just looked brutal and could carry a huge amount of heavy weaponry too.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with how they look. We're not used to the imperium favoring function over form as they're such a superstitious faction. The ad mech is making their tools as efficiently has possible, since thats what the Omnisiah requires.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

ROBOGOONS:























































These guys look pretty dumb, to me. But what do I care?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Still not feeling the love for these guys, I cant shake the B movie bad guy feeling, maybe its the head. Oh well love all the other stuff to date.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Their stats and rules are pretty good, at least. That's a lot of shooting from a T7 MC.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually really like this range. A friend of mine has them in Iron Warrior colours and uses them as cultists/allies.

Not sure they justify a codex though... I hope no one suffers the disappointing lack of models to Codex expectation ratio that I did with the Harlies.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Liking these Kastellans a lot, even if they can cost more than a bloody Imperial Knight in-game.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Not impressed by the priests and robots. They really are poor when compared to the excellent skitarii. The robots look like they're from a very poor third party manufacturer. I think I'd definitely be going to FW for castellax models to use as counts-as.


I think the Priests will look better once we can actually make out the electoos they are covered in, the image isn't detailed enough on them, As for the robots well, its a question of preference really. Does this (http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/The_Hor...hanicum_Troops/CASTELLAX_BATTLE_AUTOMATA.html) look better than the Kastellans do? The answer is; yes. But two Castellax and a Magos model will cost you £87 from Forge World, while these Kastellans will likely cost £30-£40 at most.

Is nearly another £50 worth the admittedly superior appearance of the Castellax Automata? The answer is no, for me at least.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Is nearly another £50 worth the admittedly superior appearance of the Castellax Automata? The answer is no, for me at least.
> 
> 
> LotN


I totally agree, the plastics are far better value, but if I was going to add this unit to an army, I'd take the hit, because any time I've tried to paint a mini I don't like I've never finished them. Besides, you can pick them up from places that don't charge FW prices.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the new robots. Very Rogue Trader. Shame they didn't paint them in the original colour scheme... :grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The robot reminds me of Maximilian from the 1979 film, Black Hole.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

...So _thats_ where the deflecting bit of a Lychguard's Dispersion shield went...And they made it better...


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

These things are growing on me. I think with the right paint job they could look good. Also, some active positioning and maybe some extra cables I could get the looking awesome.
The datasmith looks pretty cool to me. Looking forward to painting up that guy and modding the mech/drones.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I like these a LOT. I will definitely be adding them to my Skitarii and Knight forces.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sweet images Venom, here's another;










Dude has a cane. On the battlefield. And from the look of it he's a metal squid from the waist down. Awesome!


LotN


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sweet images Venom, here's another;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only he had a top hat. He'd be the most dapper man(if tech-priests can be called that anymore) on the whole battlefield. I kind of want to get him and put out one of the lenses so it looks like he has a monocle as well. Ahh, what am I saying, I'm going to get him and then he will look like he has a monocle.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

have to admit the more i see the more impressed i am, if the sales are anything to go by (skitarii rangers sold out pretty much everywhere) GW will be quick to add more further down the line ad hopefully this army will give them the confidence to look at other possible armies like exodite eldar,demiurge,stealer cults or god forbid nuns with guns :wink:
these new admech and the new knight almost make up for the sham of a sham eldar release we had last week.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Hopefully this army will give them the confidence to look at other possible armies like Exodite Eldar, Demiurg, 'stealer cults, or god-forbid nuns with guns :wink:


I know what i'd vote for. The Hrud. Or maybe the Rak'Gol from Dark Heresy.


LotN


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

so is the idea here that you would play both Skitarii and Cult units in the same army since each only has a handful of units by themselves?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

GuiltySparc said:


> So is the idea here that you would play both Skitarii and Cult units in the same army since each only has a handful of units by themselves?


Either that or as small ally forces to larger Imperial armies like the Space Marines and Imperial Guard.


LotN


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Either that or as small ally forces to larger Imperial armies like the Space Marines and Imperial Guard.
> 
> 
> LotN


Screw that, my Ad Mech shall be going solo.


----------



## otasolgryn (May 31, 2014)

hmm the last guy poster is AWESOME

its JUST what i pictured these guys as.

the rest are WAY to much in the 80s movies.

i have managed to forget that decade, with alot of counculing, no setback please!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Loli said:


> Screw that, my Ad Mech shall be going solo.


As are mine. The armies of Forge World Triplex Phall will march soon, and in force.


LotN


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

venomlust said:


>


I'm sorry, but to me, I think these look great. I play Orks, and have been pondering a second army. It may be AM, if these are what they are putting out.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

R_Squared said:


> It may be AM, if these are what they are putting out.


Astra Militarum? How intriguing...

(being deliberately thick here, don't worry. Though I'm sure that'll cause no end of confusion, down the line... it's either stick to calling Astra Militarum the IG, or call this new force the Mechanicus...)


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Loli said:


> Screw that, my Ad Mech shall be going solo.


Ad Mech + Mechanicus dedicated Knight is my path for my Forge World.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

My Ad Mech are of Ryza, and allied with plasma heavy AM (Tank commander and 2 vet squads, and two Wyverns) with a Knight leading the charge.

I'll be adding all but the priests probably, not that I don't like them, but I'm more intreagued by the other kits, even the robots.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

To paraphrase a little,



> I feel a great disturbance in my wallet


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

They look like something the combine would have come up with if they were short on supplies and very drunk.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I've waited for 40k Mechanicum since I entered the hobby in 2006/7. And I've had the same Avatar here since I joined back when all I could do was wish for this. Guess I need to change my Avatar now. 

All I need now is Sisters and I'm in a state of eternal bliss.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like a video from GW snuck past this thread. Video confirmation that this is coming out for pre-order in some faculty on Saturday.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Looks like a video from GW snuck past this thread. Video confirmation that this is coming out for pre-order in some faculty on Saturday.


Looks like the electro-priests will be first out the gate. The video seemed to be focusing on that.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Roganzar said:


> Looks like the electro-priests will be first out the gate. The video seemed to be focusing on that.


And yet the Kastellans are the focus of this week's White Dwarf leaks. I think we might get all four of the new Mechanicum releases this week (hopeful thinking admittedly).


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


>


Yay!


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


>


OOOH! Tech Pope!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Fire Lord said:


> OOOH! Tech Pope!


Okay, now I need to make a Tech-Pope-mobile.:grin:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Roganzar said:


> Okay, now I need to make a Tech-Pope-mobile.:grin:


 Put him in an open topped Volkswagon with heavy stubbers.

Love the whole concept. Dark Mechanicus anyone


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

You know, when they drop the new pre-orders for the Cult Mechanicus things, I hope they put out the transfer sheet again. I really don't want to pay $40 on eBay for a sheet of transfers.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dont they come in the box? Or did they have a big one


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> Dont they come in the box? Or did they have a big one


No they have little ones in the boxes. Which I now have a bunch of. 
I'm talking about the big transfer sheet with lots of options that GW sold out of quickly, but still have some in the UK store.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Aaaah, thats just a tad more.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Via Atia on BoLS:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think they would make a really cool counts-as Chaos Rapier Weapons Battery from IA:XIII. The two CSM would be "handlers" rather than operate the weaponry.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Those things look just perfect for magnets.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Really really like those


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Via Atia on B&C originally from http://www.gamestrust.de/tabletop/ :


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

venomlust said:


> Via Atia on B&C originally from http://www.gamestrust.de/tabletop/ :


And now its time to get the Tech-Pope, errr I mean, Magos of Forgeworld Sidera Maris.
The fact that he has a cane really appeals to me, for some reason. I'm gonna say she, actually, cuz you can never tell with them tech-priests.:laugh:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

venomlust said:


> I think they would make a really cool counts-as Chaos Rapier Weapons Battery from IA:XIII. The two CSM would be "handlers" rather than operate the weaponry.


Back on page 2 of this thread



neferhet said:


> tracked servitors are going to represent perfectly my Dark Mekanicus renegade rapier laser battery. Awesome





mayegelt said:


> You stole my thoughts before i had them and i want them back!


 I have 2 packs already in my hands now... though also building a Brass Scorpion over the next 2 weeks or so I think.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Regarding the new formation:



> Get ready for this:
> 
> You Combine the three formations fromt he existing codices (who each get their own bonuses), and this formation give them all:
> 
> ...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> Back on page 2 of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that's what I get for not reading the earlier posts in the thread.

I think I'd rather save up for a Kharybdis. For now, I'm focusing on my Daemonkin and not my CSM. It will also give The Dark Works a chance to release his rapier carriages (and for me to buy one).


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

venomlust said:


> I think I'd rather save up for a Kharybdis. For now, I'm focusing on my Daemonkin and not my CSM. It will also give The Dark Works a chance to release his rapier carriages.


I am not buying a real Brass Scorpion, but making one like










or maybe 










The first one takes 2 almost complete defiler kits and a few other bits like dozer blades and stuff. The 2nd takes a 1 1/2 defiler kits and a few bits off a Dark Eldar raider. If you get another defiler (so 3 in total) and another Dark Eldar raider you can actually make 2 Brass Scorpions.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mayegelt said:


> I have 2 packs already in my hands now... though also building a Brass Scorpion over the next 2 weeks or so I think.


Now this is something i will certainly watch closely. RL has kept me pretty busy...couldn't even come close to the brush...so i guess i'll steal a lot of ideas from you 'gelt, until i'm ready to take the road of "count-as" :grin:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

neferhet said:


> Now this is something i will certainly watch closely. RL has kept me pretty busy...couldn't even come close to the brush...so i guess i'll steal a lot of ideas from you 'gelt, until i'm ready to take the road of "count-as" :grin:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F2eZWeK58s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3d5otaV9n4

That is how to make the 2 for 3 defilers and 2 old 3rd edition raider kits. So total of £103 for the defilers, and ? for the old raiders, but TBH I think I could probably make similar spikey front by cutting plasticard sheets in V shapes but don't know...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Loving the rules for the Electro-Priests. Either a potential two extra hits per mode per 6-rolled, or a 3+ invulnerable save for the game if the unit wipes out an enemy. Very very nice. The models are... ok. Truthfully I wasn't expecting anything exceptional since they are bare-chested men, but what they have done is pretty good, and the weapons look cool.

The Dominus as well has sweet rules, (VOLKITE IN 40K!), and it is very good to see that he can heal your vehicles and your units, a Medic Warlord. I am curious how many points he costs, since I will definitely be putting one in my army with a bodyguard unit of either Kastellan Robots or Kataphron Servitors.


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I am a little disappointed in the new super Formation. Really, it's just another Decurion, although backwards. Instead of giving you a giant detachment with bonuses, and then letting you fill it with formations, you start with the formations, and add the bonus.

And like most Decurions, I dislike being told what to play. Even if the options and bonuses are nice. The free upgrades alone makes the army worth it, because you're effectively playing a few hundred points more than your opponent.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The fact that the electro priests are 18 points per model of T3 with only FNP and a 5+ invuln (at first) for a save, it looks like... makes me wary and weary.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

>


Does anyone know if the legs of either the tank servitors or onagers are similar in size to tau broadsides? I really want to use their legs (X on the broadside).


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

^ theyre sorta close.


Anyone notice the tech priest seems to have a ton of model options?


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I read somewhere that Skitarii won't be in the codex , anyone heard of that ?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Stormxlr said:


> I read somewhere that Skitarii won't be in the codex , anyone heard of that ?



Skitarii is it's own codex. This is Cult Mechanicus. Two different factions but will work together and appears to have a cross-book formation or two.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

One of my new rapiers. Needs finishing but you get the idea.
The other thing this has meant is that I have the spare upper bodies of those servitors. This might change my brass scorpion plans I put elsewhere on the forums. I am thinking that I might make it like a slave galley. With a servitors but don't stick any arms or guns on them, instead either make or just buy some cable to "plug" them in to the machine in various places. At the back have 1 to control the tail and maybe 2 legs. Another 2 (controlling the remaining 4 legs) or 3 (if I have 8 legs) maybe 4 (if I give them 2 legs or leg and claw each) in the middle. And maybe 1 at front for the claws and gun.

Idea being something like 










but a lot better.

Probably go for 4 of them on there, 1 controls tail and 2 back legs, 2 in the middle controlling 3 legs on there side each. The last guy at the front would have claws and cannon...
Unless I buy another pack of those servitors then I could have the holy number of 8 of them... but I think that might be a bit of a squeeze.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

mayegelt said:


>


Nice simple rapier design, I love it.

As far as strapping them servitors to the scorpion, that's brilliant. That would give the whole thing a delicious Dark Mechanicum feel and be a truly terrifying centerpiece for your army.
Do it. 01000100 01101111 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100001


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

mayegelt said:


> One of my new rapiers. Needs finishing but you get the idea.
> The other thing this has meant is that I have the spare upper bodies of those servitors. This might change my brass scorpion plans I put elsewhere on the forums. I am thinking that I might make it like a slave galley. With a servitors but don't stick any arms or guns on them, instead either make or just buy some cable to "plug" them in to the machine in various places. At the back have 1 to control the tail and maybe 2 legs. Another 2 (controlling the remaining 4 legs) or 3 (if I have 8 legs) maybe 4 (if I give them 2 legs or leg and claw each) in the middle. And maybe 1 at front for the claws and gun.
> 
> Idea being something like
> ...



People turrets! You're twisted!

Love the idea, looking great so far.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh look another big formation from GW. 
All the cult models and skitarii bundled up to cost you £500. The Cohort mechanicus up for preorder - can't really read the exclusive rules, but pesume they're good - after all you are paying £500 for it.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sweet images Venom, here's another;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Get this, here in Australia, this sells for 31.5 pounds and for 50p more I can get an entire Chaos Space Marines Tac box set.

I have just dumped any idea of starting a Dark Mechanicus Army.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Achaylus72 said:


> Get this, here in Australia, this sells for 31.5 pounds and for 50p more I can get an entire Chaos Space Marines Tac box set.
> 
> I have just dumped any idea of starting a Dark Mechanicus Army.





















Both of those are nice though... keep thinking I need some for my R&H Dark Mechanicum.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> Skitarii is it's own codex. This is Cult Mechanicus. Two different factions but will work together and appears to have a cross-book formation or two.


Im pretty sure the Cult made Skitarii as their basic foot soldiers... they are not a different faction AT ALL. Its just a money grab like Militarum Tempestus.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stormxlr said:


> Im pretty sure the Cult made Skitarii as their basic foot soldiers... they are not a different faction AT ALL. Its just a money grab like Militarum Tempestus.


i know what you mean, bastards!!! investing all that money in creating a brand new army and wanting it to be successful and recoup the costs and possibly make a profit...fuckers ! :threaten:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Stormxlr said:


> Im pretty sure the Cult made Skitarii as their basic foot soldiers... they are not a different faction AT ALL. Its just a money grab like Militarum Tempestus.



I wasn't talking about fluff.... I was talking logistically.

And it's not a money grab, fucking sigh. Producing two books doesn't do anything magical as your overhead doubles as well. 

God i fucking hate these god damn financial pissings that crop up in every fucking thread i read.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> God i fucking hate these god damn financial pissings that crop up in every fucking thread i read.


You do your fair share of whinging, so lay off others, especially when they have a valid point. The only reason to bring out two codexes containing the exact same units is to cash in on people's enthusiasm for a new faction. "Oh look, shiny new Skitarri. Must have. Oh wait, this slightly newer codex lets us take them, plus priests and gun servitors. Damn, I better get that as well." 

Money grab is exactly what it is.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

These codexes DO NOT contain the EXACT SAME UNITS!

There is NO overlap with models save for possibly a formation


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The point still stands. It's the first time one faction has been split into two codecies. It's like putting tactical and assault marines in one codex, and everything else SM related in a separate one. Money grab.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> These codexes DO NOT contain the EXACT SAME UNITS!
> 
> There is NO overlap with models save for possibly a formation





Khorne's Fist said:


> The point still stands. It's the first time one faction has been split into two codecies. It's like putting tactical and assault marines in one codex, and everything else SM related in a separate one. Money grab.


There is validity to both points. Yes these are different codexes. In the same way that Space Marines/Dark Angels/Blood Angels/Space Wolves have different codexs. Yes, GW is pretty shameless in their grubbing for money. The real difference comes down to personal tastes. If the codex is interesting to you and you like the army. Go for it.
Sure GW could cram all the Space Marine chapters into a single, epic sized codex. Which would probably run around $200+ easily. However, there would be a loss in the editing of such a warp-sized monster that a lot of good fluff and info would be lost. And very few would buy such a tome. Yelling, "Money grab," about GW is like saying an Senator accepts bribes, er...I mean "campaign contributions."
So, I think we can all just take a breath, calm down, and as a group gather up our pitchforks and torches and make GW do something new with the Adeptas Soritas. :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The point still stands. It's the first time one faction has been split into two codecies. It's like putting tactical and assault marines in one codex, and everything else SM related in a separate one. Money grab.



I will chalk it up to personal opinion, i see your point but am iffy with it. I see skitarii more as militant ad mech, and cult as the priesthood. Ones military, ones devout robot worshippers, similar enough but different enough.

now let us please bury the hatchet and end the bickering.


----------

